
How I Was Almost Adam Lanza - enmaku
http://codinginmysleep.com/how-i-was-almost-adam/
======
habosa
It's a very well thought out article and for that reason I really, really
think you should consider changing the title. You were not almost Adam Lanza
because you did not almost go to an elementary school in Newtown CT and kill
20 children. You may have almost been driven to murder or violence, but that's
different. I know your intention with the article was good and I did enjoy
reading it, but I can't help but feel like the title is using the name of an
absolute monster to drive click traffic and that does not sit well with me at
all.

~~~
greenyoda
I've seen lots of articles that seem to have been designed to drive click
traffic, but this didn't seem like one of them. The author seemed completely
sincere, and if he says that under a slightly different set of circumstances
he could have succumbed to his violent urges, why should we believe otherwise?

~~~
habosa
I agree the article is definitely full of great original content. I think the
title was made to drive link traffic, and given the subject of the title I
voiced my objection to that.

------
Markinhos
This article might be correct for the columbine massacre, but I don't think
killing 20th kids has anything to do with a revenge for being bullied.

~~~
greyfade
Speaking for myself, I know first-hand just how powerful a force this inner
rage is, that the article talks about. I grew up in a largely similar
situation where I, too, was teased and bullied - to the point where I lost
control and lashed out violently.

I often see in myself the capability of performing such an awful act as Adam
did. Not for any particular reason, but simply because I've bottled up immense
rage over the years; rage that I somehow manage to keep under tight control. A
so-called "Irish temper," if you will.

Honestly, I find it surprising that things like this don't happen more often
among us "nerds;" that more of us don't lash out at society.

